# Sob Pix 1 One Of 2



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

don't know what happened to the ones I sent....they didn't show up, so I am resending them..
you can also click on virtual tour http://www.thorindustries.com/VirtualTour/ and pick KODIAK 30bh ( they left off the sl but it's the same tt)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

VERY nice!.....I love it!

Congrats!

Tricia


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We also looked at the kodiaks and almost went with those but we found our OUTBACK and love it, congrats!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on your SOB.

Did you sell you Outback yet?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on your SOB.
> 
> Did you sell you Outback yet?


took it as trade...worked out ok since we bough the Outback at Lakeshore.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Congrats on your SOB.
> 
> Did you sell you Outback yet?


took it as trade...worked out ok since we bough the Outback at Lakeshore.








[/quote]

Sounds like a great deal...glad you're happy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on your SOB.
> 
> Did you sell you Outback yet?


took it as trade...worked out ok since we bough the Outback at Lakeshore.








[/quote]

Sounds like a great deal...glad you're happy!








[/quote]
I AM assuming we'll be happy! it's not the dream tt but it will fit our needs more than fine. I have read many posts from Outbackers with problems with their trailers as I am sure every forum of every trailer has people with problems. I haven't had the time yet to search and see if there is a forum for Kodiaks...







Mabye I can be a Kodioutbacker?


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

I love that dinette.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

trader.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

And did anyone else notice that it already has the outside microwave vent?
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> And did anyone else notice that it already has the outside microwave vent?
> Bob


Such a simple design feature....who could overlook putting that in a trailer? GILLIAN!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> trader.


trader? or traitor? I prefer trader cuz I did trade my tt! if you call me a traitor I will


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> trader.


trader? or traitor? I prefer trader cuz I did trade my tt! if you call me a traitor I will















[/quote]

You traded in your Outback on the SOB...so I'm sure it is "trader".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, Doxie!

(Trader x2







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> And did anyone else notice that it already has the outside microwave vent?
> Bob


Heck I didn't even know the Outback didn't have one


----------

